# Six long years...



## Deryk_Shane (Jul 29, 2006)

I found a post here from somebody that remembers my work. I last wrote over six years ago. I'm honored to still see my name occassionally by people looking for my stories, most of which are no longer available online.

Rest assured, I have them all still archived, despite two computer hard drive failues since then. The last time I posted, I had written somewhere around 16-20 stories that I had posted online. I got into the writing mood on several occassions since I last posted on this hallowed forums. And currently finished story #45 last night.

I'm not much into the message boards as I was back in high school when I first started. I most likely would like to find someone who's website would like to host my stories. If anyone is interested in the honor, please PM me or email me at deryk_shane/at/hotmail/dot/com.

Thank you, to those who liked my work and have kept me as part of this forum's vernacular all these years despite my absence.

Deryk Shane


[NOTE: Deryk Shane's story # 45. the Drive In has been moved here, .


----------



## Observer (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, I too remember you - and your latest contribution is welcome here (I hope that what you have osted here is a "to be continued . . ."). The usual approach is to place contributions in the "Recent Additions" forum where it is then formatted and edited. That is what will be done with this one later tonight.

Again, thanks for joining our list of contributors and we'll hopefuly hear more from you.


----------



## Deryk_Shane (Jul 29, 2006)

Most of my writings of late are more to the short variety where the process starts. Admittedly, and this was of great debate on my place on these boards in the past, was that as I grew older, my fantasies changed, and a more slender physique became my ideal. The feeding/feeder fantasies aren't that enticing to me unless they play a key part in the transition. But aren't the focus.

Neither is the gargantuan growth of some stories I have previously written. Most of my recent stories I've written are vague on details, mostly out of a slight embarrassment that my stories written as a teenager using teenage subjects still excite me, despite the fact I'm now in my mid-20s. So ages aren't made known usually for the subject. This allows the reader to place them as they best see fit. This was a quick story that took me all of 30 minutes to write, playing out a fantasy I saw of a 18ish girl I saw at the Drive-In last night.

I didn't detail it, nor did I include any dialogue. Her circumstances and changes were the focus of the story and I tried to be as descriptive, yet avoid being repetative and unoriginal as possible.

The stories leave off where I think the reader, either myself or someone else, can decide how the story finishes. This very well could lead into a 'new story', but I feel this one is done where it ended.

I have others, and may post them from time-to-time. I've just gotten into a writing spurt of late, and wanting to come back to Dimensions to see how things have been. I did a search of my name to see, rather vainly--I admit, that I am still talked about by some in circles. And am honored by it. Six years, and barely anything left of my stories online, yet people remember.

That alone is why I registered today and posted what I had just written.

I hope people enjoy.

Deryk Shane


----------



## Observer (Jul 29, 2006)

Derek, your transition as a writer is wholly understandable - even predictable.

I'm probably nearly three times your age. We were both on the list of "favorite authors" even though, like you, I hadn't written a thing in five years when Conrad asked me to moderate these forums. We each have our "fans" even though I've never written a gargantuan gain story in my life. With age we who are writers by nature tend to begin writing stories not just to entertain ourselves but with a view to achieving a cert sin reaction in the readers. We tend to target a specific audience that mirrors our interests and concerns - and these tend to change as we mature and grow older.

You will note that today the collection is divided into archival "halls." Fantasy and Special Interest (feeder/inflation/squashing) stories abound but the largest are realistic tales that could conceivably happened. It is not all XWG anymore. We have a good deal of BHM tales and women authors. We have three volunteers working in the library and the prospect of regular authors meetings in Flashchat (yes you will be invited). We welcome all authors of various genres within the guidelines that have been established and published.

All of this is much more organized and systematic than when we were writing in the late nineties. The audience is much larger as well. I again welcome and look forward to your contributions -and if you want to start introducing our audience to the collected works of Deryk Shane, please feel free to post a few each week. If you can tolerate my usually gentle editing and formatting you can be sure of a warm audience response.


----------



## Deryk_Shane (Jul 30, 2006)

I will be posting some. A few were ideas that never were finished but I couldn't bear the thought of not still 'calling them a story'. It's good to know that Dimensions is still here. It's still the only place on the 'net where my attractions to women could seem normal.

Deryk Shane


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 2, 2006)

I for one prefer the forums for posting stories compared to the old method. I never went about writing one for there because, well, feedback, I guess. The ability for users to leave comment posts of PM me their feelings about my work... criticism is the key to developing a style the readers will appreciate.

And my tastes have changed a deal since I first discovered this whole mess 4 years ago. It's worth noting that most of the works I've done, most of which are incomplete, are mutual gain stories. Some are clearly unrealistic, and some are meant to be unlikely but possible.

I tend to write when I'm, err, in the mood, so to speak, so I don't always finish before I lose interest, and that means I have 4 or 5 works on here that may never end, simply because I may never actually be interested in the subject matter again.

Hrmm, I'm rambling.

Look forward to chatting with ya in the flashchat sometime.


----------



## Deryk_Shane (Aug 3, 2006)

> I tend to write when I'm, err, in the mood, so to speak, so I don't always finish before I lose interest, and that means I have 4 or 5 works on here that may never end, simply because I may never actually be interested in the subject matter again.



That is a problem with a long-winding story, especially when you do not have hours upon hours in one day when the thoughts are fresh to hammer out the story. That's why I've slowly developed to shorter stories that leave off and let it be up to the reader how they want them finished.

The other issue is just changing tastes. The fantasy that was so new and exciting just a few days ago can suddenly become nothing more than a passing fancy before you've finished writing, let alone actually have started something.

In the past two weeks I've had six different story ideas and wrote four of them. One of which actually required several days to write, and resulted in the same situation, I ended it (although at a nice point) because I had gone so many days without the time to finish it, that the story had 'completed' itself in my head before I could record it permanently.

Deryk Shane


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah.. I have a bad habit of walking away and "completing" the story and the fantasy in my head... which does a wonderful job of... eliminating the desire to finish it, at least for a time. I do however cycle on my interests, like with the computer games I play; I will randomly decide to play something I haven't touched in years. The other day I pulled out two CDs by an artist of much comic ridicule that I haven't touched since I was in 4th or 5th grade. Right now I seem to be on a major lez kick, although I was on the verge of asking your permission to do something with the girl from the Drive-In and the young man who met her eyes...


----------



## Deryk_Shane (Aug 4, 2006)

Go right ahead and start a new story. You can hint at it, but make sure it can stand on it's own as a story without mine. Even if the the first is just a quick recap of everything.

Deryk Shane


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Derek, my name is Kevin Pickering. I used to love reading your stories back when you had either a bbs or telnet (I can't remember)...anyway, glad to see that you are back!


----------

